# Need help with a baby crib plan



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey everyone, I am about to start building my baby to be's crib. My wife and I found a picture on the internet of one that a gentleman by the name of Scott ? built last year. My problem is he built his based on a crib that pottery barn doesn't carry anymore. I would love to just have the plans for this but I can't seem to find it. I'm a pretty decent craftsman (my opinion only) and could prob just build it by site only but want to make sure I build this crib for safety. Here is a link to the website with the crib http://scott5.wordpress.com/woodworking-projects/the-babys-crib/ and I have attatched a copy of the picture. Scott, If you're reading this HELP PLEASE.. Thanks for any and all help folks.. Jeremy


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

sharp looking crib.
it looks like you can leave a reply on the blogsite you posted. if Scott isn't a member/lurker here, he may respond to his own page..?

otherwise, if you're building it from his plethora of pictures, i would suggest picking out the baby mattress you're going to use and start with those measurements for the length/width. it helps to build something that your mattress will fit in. 
i'm pretty sure you can get crib/bed hardware from several online WW'ing shops (Rockler, Woodcraft...) to attach the sides, bottom so you don't have to just screw/glue everything together.
you may want to design the front rail so that you can raise and lower it. it makes it much easier to lay a sleeping baby down if you don't have to stretch over the rail, especially if you or your wife are 'vertically challenged'  it would also be nice to be able to raise/lower the bottom so the mattress can be positioned at various heights. as your baby gets bigger and starts to stand in the crib, you'll want to lower the mattress so s/he won't climb/fall out.
you may also want to design the headboard/footboard so that it can be used with a standard twin bed frame in the future. then you can still admire your work as your child grows.
make sure you use a food safe finish on the top rails because baby will chew on them. wheels/castors may be nice if you plan on rearranging the room.
i guess that's it for now. have fun and congratulations!

i've only been a dad for 18 months and it's a blast


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Kinda looks like he spelled it all out in that blog you linked ? I did look all over for contact info (he has an "about me" page) nothing. Good luck on the crib and congrats on the baby.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Daren and Andrew for the replies. I guess I'm gonna have to go blind on this one and hope for the best. Andrew, you said that I might want to make the side adjustable so that it can be lowered, and build it to were it can be used as a twin sized bed later on down the road. Well here's my problem, I'm not that smart:blink: . Any suggestions on how to do that and keep the front railing looking the same? About the hardware, Rockler and Woodcraft both carry the hardware kits but I was actually thinking about just going to Goodwill and buy an older crib and re-using the hardware off of it because the kits for sale are over a hundred bucks, again any input on that? Thanks again guys. Jeremy


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

i purchased the crib we have, so i was just listing the features off of it that we like. using the hardware off an existing crib would definitely work. i didn't realize crib/bed hardware was that expensive. you can probably buy a whole crib cheaper than that. but it wouldn't be real wood. maybe check Craigslist, eBay & freecycle in your area for cribs. then you could use the hardware off of something you find. but that may limit your options as far as adjustability and whether or not you could use it for bed frame in the future. go to the store and look at cribs for those features, then see how they're put together. you can probably come up with a design that looks the way you want it to with the features you find on other cribs if you do little design work.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, if I wasn't givin about 1000 bdft of walnut and apox 1500 bdft of cherry than I could definetly buy one cheaper. Either way, it's my first baby and something I really want to do and it gives me a reason to play with my power tools without the wife getting to upset. I'll definetly have to put my little egg sized brain to work on this design..


----------

